# Egg with no air sac



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, one of my cockatiel eggs is fertile with no air sac. Is it dangerous?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

how far along is the egg


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If fertile and advanced in deveopment, this could be a result of excessive humidity and the chick is at risk of smothering and/or drowning in the egg. If candling and there are still veins prominent then what you might want to do is use a pin and gently prick open a small portion of the top of the egg to allow some air to circulate.

If the egg is still early in development....When you candle the egg do you see the air cell anywhere else like along the side of the egg? if so you can position the egg in the bedding so that the air cell end is towards the top and it may re-position itself.

Or candle it, and if no air cel,l move rotate the egg while candling....to see if there are air bubbles in the egg. If so, not good. When an egg is layedthe air cell is vacum formed inside the egg as it rapidly cools from body temp to room temp. If the egg gets jarred during this time it could rupture the mebrane and cause air bubbles...which in 99.9% of the time the egg is unable to develope properly and develops a blood ring and DIS


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

The egg is 6 days old. 

No air sac can be found throughout the whole egg and there is no bubble at all. 

So I'm lost, any more suggests?

Thank you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You'll just have to leave it and candle it every few days. from personal experience these type of eggs wind up dying mid-way thru incubation.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I just realized that it is the last scenario that you talked about. There are many bubbles in the egg. This happened to 3 eggs out of 6!!! what should I do???


----------

